# SRAM prototype TT shifters



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Saw this pic of Chris Lieto's Ironman bike. These are prototype TT shifters from SRAM. They are supposedly able to self return to center after shifts. Kinda cool.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

that would kinda suck to not know what gear you were in


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Didn't matter. SRAM has them on the way. I COMPLETELY see what you are saying. However, SRAM feels differently.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/news/10-24/R2C_pic_1


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

teffisk said:


> that would kinda suck to not know what gear you were in


All the roadie and mtn biker shifters are return to the original position. Unless that's all you do is TTing then it really shouldn't matter if you can't see what gear you're in. It's not about the what you see, it's about how you feel. I think it's great that Sram has this out. If they work great, I may try them on my mtn bike.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

cydswipe said:


> Saw this pic of Chris Lieto's Ironman bike. These are prototype TT shifters from SRAM. They are supposedly able to self return to center after shifts. Kinda cool.


I just might get the chance to ask him about them. He a sponsor of my Tri Club and will be speaking to us in the near future.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Supporting what wazco said, (and as a fellow mountain biker) - i never look at what gear im in, i use feel and sound to work out what i need and find a ratio that will satisfy that. i honestly feel that self centre aligning levers will only improve both the said aerodynamics but also time required in the shift, always knowing exactly where that levers going to be- 

look great!


----------



## rhane (Dec 2, 2008)

When are these things coming out? Are they going to be carbon like the shifters SRAM already manufactures?


----------

